# Samsung S23A700D LED oder Samsung S27A550H LED ?



## SaToRiO (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Freunde.

Nach Weihnachten würde ich gerne auf einen neuen Monitor umsteigen, da mir mein kleiner 17er 730BF auf den Senkel geht.
Nun habe ich ein ewig rumgestöbert und bin auf folgende Monitore getroffen, die mir zusagen.


S23A700D
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D


S27A550H
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H LED

So..
Es sind da Dinge die mich reizen.

Bei dem einen sind es die 120Herz Frequenz, bei dem anderen die 27 Zoll..
Ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden, da ich eben nicht weiß welcher besser ist.

Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass 1920x1080 bei einem 23er bestimmt geiler kommen als bei einem 27er.
Gefahren wird das ganze leider nur auf einer 470 GTX.

Was meine Erwartungen sind :
- Absolut exzellente Darstellung der Farben
- Ein allg. sehr gutes Bild
- Schmaler Rand des Monitors
- Alles was gut ist xD

Würdet ihr persönlich lieber zum 3D Feature greifen, bzw. die 120H Technik allg. bevorzugen oder lieber 27" vor euch stehen haben ?
Natürlich nehme ich auch andere Vorschlägen zu den anderen Monitoren an!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2011)

Hast du dir mal das 3D angesehen? ich finde es wirkt immer noch sehr künstlich und immer mit einer Brille auf der Nase finde ich auch ziemlich abturnend. Gut man würde bei Shootern auch ohne 3D von den 120Hz profitieren. Ich habe mich persönlich bewußt dagegen entschieden und bin beim klassischen Modell geblieben. Du könntest dir ja mal den Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H ansehen der dürfte in den meisten Fällen reichen.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es schon 3D sein soll, dann würde ich zu Nvidias 3D Vision II-Technik greifen. Und damit zum BenQ oder ASUS:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Diese 2D-3D-Konverter find ich persönlich echt nicht überzeugend.


----------



## SaToRiO (20. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal das 3D angesehen? ich finde es wirkt immer noch sehr künstlich und immer mit einer Brille auf der Nase finde ich auch ziemlich abturnend. Gut man würde bei Shootern auch ohne 3D von den 120Hz profitieren. Ich habe mich persönlich bewußt dagegen entschieden und bin beim klassischen Modell geblieben. Du könntest dir ja mal den Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H ansehen der dürfte in den meisten Fällen reichen.


 
Ich danke dir für deine Antwort!
Mir fällt auch gerade ein das das 3D ziemlich viel Grafikleistung zieht.

Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H 

Bei diesem Monitor, gefällt mir das der auch nen HDMI anschluß hat, allerdings für die weiteren Features etwas klein ist. Der 3D Monitor gleicht seine kleine größe meiner Meinung nach durch die 3D Funktion und die 120h Technik aus.

Eine andere Frage :
Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen einer DVI und einer HDMI Verbindung eigentlich ?

Welche Vorteile würde die 120H Technik den mit sich bringen ? Oder ist dies unspürbar ?


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

> Eine andere Frage :
> Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen einer DVI und einer HDMI Verbindung eigentlich ?
> 
> Welche Vorteile würde die 120H Technik den mit sich bringen ? Oder ist dies unspürbar ?


 
Der Unterschied zwischen DVI und HDMI ist die zusätzliche Übertragung von Sound bei HDMI.

Die 120Hz spürst du schon. Gerade in Shootern. Das Bild wirkt flüssiger und schliert nicht mehr so stark.


----------



## SaToRiO (20. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen DVI und HDMI ist die zusätzliche Übertragung von Sound bei HDMI.
> 
> Die 120Hz spürst du schon. Gerade in Shootern. Das Bild wirkt flüssiger und schliert nicht mehr so stark.


 
Vielen dank für deine Antwort!
Also würde der Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D doch eigentlich ganz gut kommen.
Full HD, ne hohe Auslösung, 120H Technik und ne schöne Optik liefert er auch.

Lieber nen 23er und 120H oder nen 27er mit 120H (Falls es einen gibt?)
Bzw. kommt ein 27er überhaupt gut oder wirkt das alles schon zu groß ?


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

> Lieber nen 23er und 120H oder nen 27er mit 120H (Falls es einen gibt?)
> Bzw. kommt ein 27er überhaupt gut oder wirkt das alles schon zu groß ?


Ich hab dir die beiden Produkte etwas weiter oben schon genannt.  Die sind wirklich sehr gut!  Kosten dementsprechend aber auch. Naja, Qualität kostet nun mal.  
Ich finde nicht das 27" zu groß wirkt. Kommt immer auf deinen Sitzabstand drauf an.


----------



## SaToRiO (20. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ich hab dir die beiden Produkte etwas weiter oben schon genannt.  Die sind wirklich sehr gut!  Kosten dementsprechend aber auch. Naja, Qualität kostet nun mal.
> Ich finde nicht das 27" zu groß wirkt. Kommt immer auf deinen Sitzabstand drauf an.


 
Auh ja ich habe es jetzt gesehen.
Wie sieht es den mit einem 27" Zoller ohne 120H aus ?

Würdest du lieber zum kleineren mit 120 oder zum größeren ohne greifen ?


Leider ist mein Budget nicht ganz so hoch.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

> Würdest du lieber zum kleineren mit 120 oder zum größeren ohne greifen ?


Ich _persönlich_ vertrete die Meinung, das mit 27" auch eine höhere Auflösung als Full-HD drin sein muss.  

Allerdings machst du bei beiden Geräten eigentlich nichts falsch.  

Bei 27" wird die Auswahl schon kleiner. 

ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(Hier berichten einige Leute von einem Gelbstich und Schlieren) 

Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Philips P-Line 273P3LPHES, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(Dieser Monitor ist quasi der neue Geheimtipp!  Hat auf Prad ordentlich abgeräumt. Selber testen konnte ich ihn leider nicht. Aber die User im Forum loben den Monitor sehr)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie schon erwähnt der Sitzabstand ist entscheidend, bei ca 50 cm kann es schon zu mächtig sein da der Pixelabstand ja schon größer ist


----------



## SaToRiO (20. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ich _persönlich_ vertrete die Meinung, das mit 27" auch eine höhere Auflösung als Full-HD drin sein muss.


 
Sry, das hat meine Frage leider nicht ganz beantwortet, bzw. ich habe die Antwort nicht richtig verstanden.
Die Frage war ob du lieber zu einer 120H Technik greifen würdest, oder zu einem 27".


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

> Die Frage war ob du lieber zu einer 120H Technik greifen würdest, oder zu einem 27".


Sorry, mein Fehler...^^ 
Da ich gegen 27" + Full-HD eine leichte Abneigung habe, würde ich eher auf eine 24" Display mit 120Hz zurück greifen. 
Nur nochmals festgehalten: Das ist meine *persönliche* Meinung! Jeder Mensch empfindet da anders.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde es an dem Sitzabstand festmachen, wobei am Schreibtisch 23 / 24 " mehr als aureichend wären. Notfalls mal im Laden so einen Monitor ansehen und dann entscheiden da jeder etwas andere Vorstellungen hat


----------



## SaToRiO (20. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler...^^
> Da ich gegen 27" + Full-HD eine leichte Abneigung habe, würde ich eher auf eine 24" Display mit 120Hz zurück greifen.
> Nur nochmals festgehalten: Das ist meine *persönliche* Meinung! Jeder Mensch empfindet da anders.


 
Ich danke dir vielmals für deine Antworten!
Ich denke ich werde dann zum 

S23A700D
oder zum
S24A300BL greifen, wenn du sagst das ich damit wirklich nichts falsch mache.

der 300BL scheint ja nur das Feature der 120H Technik nicht zu unterstützen. Der Rest dürfte gleich sein.
Aber wenn du sagst das man die 120H schon richtig spürt, wird die Auswahl mit Sicherheit eindeutig ausfallen 

Danke!



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde es an dem Sitzabstand festmachen, wobei am Schreibtisch 23 / 24 " mehr als aureichend wären. Notfalls mal im Laden so einen Monitor ansehen und dann entscheiden da jeder etwas andere Vorstellungen hat


 
Alles klar, danke dir


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

> Ich danke dir vielmals für deine Antworten!


Kein Ding.  

Bei Samsung musst du etwas aufpassen. 120Hz laufen nur mit DisplayPort oder Dual-DVI. Schau das der Monitor die richtigen Anschlüsse hat. Ob die ganze Sache auch mit Adaptern funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## SaToRiO (20. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Kein Ding.
> 
> Bei Samsung musst du etwas aufpassen. 120Hz laufen nur mit DisplayPort oder Dual-DVI. Schau das der Monitor die richtigen Anschlüsse hat. Ob die ganze Sache auch mit Adaptern funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht.


 
Hab nen MiniHDMI hinten an meiner Grafikkarte, wo nen Adapter drauf steckt. Weiß also nicht ob das funktioniert.


----------



## joel3214 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ansonsten gibt es noch denn Benq xl2410t habe ich mir vor 6 Tagen gehöhlt bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden werde die Tage aber noch mal alles testen.


----------



## ronde (15. Januar 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kein Ding.
> 
> Bei Samsung musst du etwas aufpassen. 120Hz laufen nur mit DisplayPort oder Dual-DVI. Schau das der Monitor die richtigen Anschlüsse hat. Ob die ganze Sache auch mit Adaptern funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht.


 
Hallo,

was bedeutet dass denn genau? Habe eine Geforece 560Ti mit zwei DVI Ausgängen. Habe an einem Ausgang meinen TFT und am anderen meinen 40" Fernseher mit HMDI -> DVI Kabel hängen. Fällt der Fernseher dann weg, weil der Samsung beide Anschlüsse brauch?
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mit den S23A700D zu holen. Habe im Moment den Dell U2412M, ist eigentlich ganz gut der Monitor, aber bin bei schnellen Shootern nicht ganz so zufrieden. Für Office, Grafik- und Videobeabreitung sollte der neue Monitor auch geeignet sein. Und laut den bisherigen Kritiken ist der Samsung auch als Allrounder ganz gut. 3D brauche ich nicht, mir gehts eigentlich hauptsächlich um die 120Hz. 
Wie sehen die besitzer eines S23A700D das? Zufrieden soweit?
Und wie große ist denn der tatsächliche Unterschied zwischen 23" und 24" macht das einen großen Unterschied?

LG


----------



## Ryle (15. Januar 2012)

> Habe eine Geforece 560Ti mit zwei DVI Ausgängen. Habe an einem Ausgang meinen TFT und am anderen meinen 40" Fernseher mit HMDI -> DVI Kabel hängen. Fällt der Fernseher dann weg, weil der Samsung beide Anschlüsse brauch?


Du brauchst bei dem S23A700D einen DVI Ausgang und das richtige Kabel für die 120Hz. 
Dual Link DVI bedeutet, dass du ein einen Ausgang brauchst der Dual Link DVI unterstützt (was deine 560Ti tut) und ein voll belegtes DVI Kabel angeschlossen sein muss (welches beim S23A700D beiliegt). Mit einem normalen DVI Kabel würden 120Hz nicht funktionieren - siehst du am Stecker - bei Dual Link ist der komplette Stecker voll mit Pins, bei Single Link sind es quasi 2 "Blöcke" von Pins mit einer Lücke dazwischen.




> Und wie große ist denn der tatsächliche Unterschied zwischen 23" und 24" macht das einen großen Unterschied?


Kommt darauf an, es gibt 24" Monitore die eigentlich nur 23,6" haben und dann is der Unterschied sehr gering und fällt selbst im direkten Vergleich nicht auf. Der Dell hat aber tatsächliche 24" damit ist der Unterschied in der Bilddiagonale dann 2,6cm. Was auch nicht unbedingt ein riesen Unterschied ist, viel mehr werden die die 120 fehlenden Pixel auffallen, da der Dell 1920x1200 und der Samsung 1920x1080 in der Auflösung hat.


----------



## ronde (19. Januar 2012)

Okay - habe mir heute den S23A700D bestellt und werde dann mal meine Erfahrung posten. Aber bisher war das Feedback ja sehr positiv.
Mal schauen ob ich dann seit Jahren endlich mal wieder CS ordentlich spielen kann. Und noch zur Größe - für normale Office Arbeiten und zum Surfen war mir der Dell teilweise schon fast zu groß, mal wie es sich mit dem Samsung verhält. 
Habt ihr denn schon Erfahrungswerte, welche Einstellungen für Euch optimal sind? Und muss ich irgendwas in Windows einstellen um die 120 Hz Nutzen zu können?
Danke


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

> Habt ihr denn schon Erfahrungswerte, welche Einstellungen für Euch optimal sind?


Die Einstellungen sind bei jedem anders, da jeder Farben anders wahrnimmt. 

Ich lass immer eine Blu-Ray im Hintergrund laufen und stelle währendessen den Monitor ein. Danach kommt noch ein zweiter Test mit UT III. 

So hat das bis jetzt immer ganz gut geklappt. 



> Und muss ich irgendwas in Windows einstellen um die 120 Hz Nutzen zu können?


Sollte eigentlich alles von alleine gehen. Kannst ja mal im Treiber dann prüfen, ob der Monitor mit den angegebenen 120Hz läuft.


----------



## conspiracy (3. Februar 2012)

und wie sieht's aus , hat schon jemand von euch den s23a700d  ausgiebig testen können im spiel und filmbetrieb ? habe schon oft gelesen das die farben für ein TN sehr gut sein sollen auch wegen des glare panels und auch das vielen der Samsung besser gefällt als der benq der ja nochmal gut 100 euro teurer ist. und hat irgendjemand vergleichsmoeglichkeiten zum asus vg236he ?


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Februar 2012)

jo würde mich auch mal interessieren, da ich mir wohl auch diesen Samsung Monitor zulegen möchte...schon alleine wegen den 120Hz. Ok bei B3 z.B wird es wohl nichts bringen, da dafür noch die hardware zu schwach ist um konstant 120FPS zu zaubern, aber so ein Monitor behält man ja in der Regel etwas länger und in 2 Jahren wird es sicher die entsprechende Hardware geben womit man dann auch z.B B3 auf 120Hz zocken kann


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> jo würde mich auch mal interessieren, da ich mir wohl auch diesen Samsung Monitor zulegen möchte...schon alleine wegen den 120Hz. Ok bei B3 z.B wird es wohl nichts bringen, da dafür noch die hardware zu schwach ist um konstant 120FPS zu zaubern, aber so ein Monitor behält man ja in der Regel etwas länger und in 2 Jahren wird es sicher die entsprechende Hardware geben womit man dann auch z.B B3 auf 120Hz zocken kann



Öhm... 

Für 120Hz braucht man keine 120FPS! Die 120Hz sind nicht von den FPS abhängig. Sobald der Monitor über ein Dual-DVI-Kabel oder ein Displayport-Kabel angeschlossen ist, hat man 120Hz.


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Februar 2012)

ja ok..sorry dann hab ich mich bissel falsch ausgedrückt  den Unterschied zwischen einen 60Hz und 120Hz merkt man doch erst wenn man auch hohe FPS hat oder nicht?? jedenfalls sagen das alle....


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> ja ok..sorry dann hab ich mich bissel falsch ausgedrückt  den Unterschied zwischen einen 60Hz und 120Hz merkt man doch erst wenn man auch hohe FPS hat oder nicht?? jedenfalls sagen das alle....



Nein, dazu sind doch keine dreistelligen FPS nötig^^ Wäre ja in Battlefield 3 oder in Metro 2033 ein schöner Spaß, wenn man erst so den Unterschied merkt.  

Selbst im zweistelligen Bereich merkt man den Unterschied, da das Bild deutlich flüssiger wirkt. Der Bildablauf ist einfach besser. Von der Schlierenreduzierung mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Februar 2012)

hää?? was labern die dann fürn Müll alle?? Mir wurde in anderen Foren gesagt das man um einen Unterschied sehen zu können und einen wirklichen nutzen von 120Hz Monitoren zu haben mindestens im hohen noch besser 3 stelligen FPS bereich sein..optimal wären wohl da halt 120FPS. Aso noch ne andere Frage..gehen die 120Hz mit meiner GPU?? AMD 6950@6970


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

> hää?? was labern die dann fürn Müll alle??


Frag ich mich auch gerade.  Bei BF3 konnte ich die Verbesserung deutlich sehen. Und mit ner HD5870 sind sicher keine dreistelligen FPS drin.  



> Aso noch ne andere Frage..gehen die 120Hz mit meiner GPU?? AMD 6950@6970


Klar! 120Hz sind nicht vom GPU-Hersteller abhängig. 120Hz laufen mit AMD & Nvidia. Natürlich muss ein DVI-Anschluss bzw. ein Displayport vorhanden sein.


----------



## Airblade85 (7. Februar 2012)

> Frag ich mich auch gerade.  Bei BF3 konnte ich die Verbesserung deutlich sehen. Und mit ner HD5870 sind sicher keine dreistelligen FPS drin.



Also kann man sagen das die alle da son bissel Müll labern was das anbelangt, also macht sich der umstieg von 60Hz zu 120Hz auf jedenfall bemerkbar ja?? In B3 z.B hab ich zur Zeit ca immer so um die 50-60FPS auch öfters über 70..aber halt auch mal Drops auf 40FPS (wenn dann aber nur kurz). naja wenn ich nochmal die Aussagen finde, dann kann ich es ja mal hier dann posten..




> Klar! 120Hz sind nicht vom GPU-Hersteller abhängig. 120Hz laufen mit AMD  & Nvidia. Natürlich muss ein DVI-Anschluss bzw. ein Displayport  vorhanden sein.



also meine Karte hat diese Anschlüsse hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-pcghx-check-4020-picture375004-img-8384.jpg


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

Passt... Alles da was du brauchst.


----------

